# Hymer 534 / s550



## tuk-tuk (Jul 8, 2009)

Hello gang,
Looking to buy a 534 or s550. Will be travelling solo. Does anyone know if a single settee in the lounge area is suitable for sleeping on. I think I maybe getting to old for the drop down bed?. 
Thanks. Tuk-tuk.


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a B544, which has a settee, and that is certainly fine for an adult, both length and width. Not sure if it is the same for the models you are looking at.

Pieter


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

I think mine will be the same as Pieters.If you are much over 6' you might struggle but the base actually extends sideways to make a full width single bed. Very comfortable.


----------



## Markt500 (Mar 23, 2010)

Tuk-tuk - the sofa is good, but the dropdown bed is super comfy. You're never too old!


----------

